# my tiny orchid collection



## youngslipper (Jun 15, 2015)

My tiny Orchid collection. Want more, greenhouse looks to large, have more than half of the space left.

Ansellia africana

Arundina graminifolia

Brassia wageneri

Bletilla striata

Cattleya 'unknown'

Cirrhopetalum Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry'

Cirrheae dependens

Cymbidium 'unknown '

Coelogyne trinervis

Dendrochilum filiforme

Dendrobium 'phalaenopsis' cherese
Dendrobium stuposum 
Dendrobium loddigesii

Disa uniflora

Epidendrum 'reed stem' red
Epidendrum fulgens
Epidendrum 'unknown'

Eulophia guineensis
Eulophia petersii

Gongora galeata

Ludisia discolor
Ludisia discolor 'alba'

Laelia anceps

Liparis grifithii

Masdevallia Mardi gras

Maxillaria tenuifolia

Mediocalcar decoratum

Ornithophora radicans

Phalaenopsis 'pink'
Phalaenopsis Baldens kalaedescope
Phalaenopsis 'white'

Phaius Joan hart Goldie

Psychopsis Mariposa alba

Paphiopedilum Leeanum
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh
Paphiopedilum maudiae
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio
Paphiopedilum parishii
Paphiopedilum sanderianum
Paphiopedilum concolor
Paphiopedilum fairrieanum
Paphiopedilum venustum
Paphiopedilum thaianum
Paphiopedilum Gloria Naugle

Phragmipedium Wossner super Grande
Phragmipedium Sedenii
Phragmipedium Fritz schomburg

Pectabenaria Wow's white fairies

Vanilla planifolia varigata
Vanilla pompona
Vanilla polylepis
Vanilla roscheri

Vanda Banking blue sky


I am looking to import some phrags from Piping Rock Orchids next year:wink:


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 15, 2015)

Tiny indeed!! Running out of space is never a true issue to face!


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 15, 2015)

indeed


----------



## Wendy (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice collection. One thing about growing orchids....you always want more. Good thing you have a lot of space left.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 21, 2015)

Wish list

Paph Fanaticum- thinking of getting it July
Paph Franz Glanz- also July
Paph In-Charm ' handel '- also July
Paph helenea
Paph druryi
Paph rungsuryanum
Phrag andreettae
Phrag fischeri
Phrag besseae
Phrag kovachii
Phrag schlimii
Den cucumerinum
Macodes sanderiana
Malaxis calophylla


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2015)

You are working toward an excellent collection!


----------



## gnathaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice collection! If your plants are on the young side, just remember that they'll get a lot bigger and make your greenhouse seem a lot smaller...


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 5, 2015)

I am going to get a Paph Franz Glanz and Phrag popowii next week.
and maybe a paph sukhakulii or esquirolei if i have money


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 6, 2015)

New plants will be in red


----------



## youngslipper (May 7, 2016)

Im astonished to see how ive grown since the last update

Ansellia africana
Ansellia africana 'KZN'

Aerides odorata

Arundina graminifolia (outside)

Angraecum distichum
Angraecum stella-africae

Aerangis Elro
Aerangis verdickii

Brassia wageneri

Bletilla striata (outside)
Bletilla striata 'Variegata' (outside)

Bulbophyllum picturatum
Bulbophyllum fuscum
Bulbophyllum skeatianum
Bulbophyllum sumatranum*
Bulbophyllum falcatum
Bulbophyllum medusae
Bulbophyllum plumatum
Bulbophyllum tingabarinum
Bulbophyllum lobbii
Bulbophyllum schinzianum
Bulbophyllum cornutum
Bulbophyllum propinquum
Bulbophyllum spathulatum
Bulbophyllum frostii
Bulbophyllum taiwanese
Bulbophyllum lasiochilum
Bulbophyllum dentiferm
Bulbophyllum crassipes
Bulbophyllum sessile
Bulbophyllum vaginatum
Bulbophyllum beileyi
Bulbophyllum ambriosa
Bulbophyllum polystictum
Bulbophyllum Krairit Vejvarut
Bulbophyllum oblongum
Bulbophyllum odoratissimum
Bulbophyllum NOID
Bulbophyllum nymphopolitianum
Bulbophyllum facetum
Bulbophyllum cochleatum

Calanthe spp.

Coelia bella

Cochleanthes discolor

Cyrtorchis praetermissa
Cyrtorchis arcuata

Cirrhaea dependens

Cymbidium devonianum
Cymbidium Australian Midnight 'Black Beauty'
Cymbidium Yellow (outside)
Cymbidium finlaysonianum
Cymbidium dayanum x Sarah Jean
Cymbidium aloifolium x Golden Elf

Coelogyne trinervis
Coelogyne flaccida
Coelogyne massangeana
Coelogyne fimbriata
Coelogyne lawrenceana

Dendrochilum filiforme

Dendrobium stuposum
Dendrobium loddigesii
Dendrobium spectablis
Dendrobium Kathking
Dendrobium kingianum 'alba'
Dendrobium kingianum 'Stan”
AM/SAOC*
Dendrobium Mauve
Dendrobium 'hard-cane'
Dendrobium aphyllum
Dendrobium trantuanii
Dendrobium moschatum
Dendrobium nobile

Dockrillia torressae
Dockrillia linguiforme

Epidendrum ibaguense (outside)
Epidendrum fulgens (outside)

Eria ornata

Eulophia petersii 'small' (outside)
Eulophia petersii 'giant' (outside)
Eulophia graminifolia
Eulophia speciosa (outside)
Eulophia hereroensis (outside)

Gongora galeata

Ludisia discolor 'red'
Ludisia discolor 'Alba'
Ludisia discolor var. Nigrescens
Ludisia discolor 'yellow'

Liparis grifithii

Lycaste aromatica

Maxillaria rufecens
Maxillaria variabilis
Maxillaria tenuifolia

Microcoelia stolzii

Mystacidium capense 
Mystacidium braybonea
Mystacidium venosum

Miltonia spectabilis

Microterangis hariotiana

Neolauchea pulchella

Ornithophora radicans

Phalaenopsis white
Phalaenopsis white

Phaius Joan Hart 'Goldie' (outside)
Phaius mishmensis (outside)

Psychopsis Mariposa 'Green Valley alba'

Paphiopedilum Leeanum
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh
Paphiopedilum Maudiae
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio
Paphiopedilum (lost tag)
Paphiopedilum leucochilum
Paphiopedilum In-Charm Handel

Phragmipedium Grande
Phragmipedium Sedenii
Phragmipedium Fritz schomburg
Phragmipedium Eric Young

Pectabenaria Wow's White Fairies

Pescatoria wallisii

Panarica brassavolae

Pleurothallis paleolata
Pleurothallis restrepiodes 
Pleurothallis sarracenia
Pleurothallis prolifera 

Polystachya ottoniana
Polystachya pubescens
Polystachya neobenthamia

Rossioglossum splendens
Rossioglossum grande

Restrepia brachypus
Restrepia contorta

Rangaeris muscicola

Stanhopea oculata
Stanhopea Spindleriana

Spiranthes cernua var. odorata

Stennoglottis woodii

Stelis vulcanica

Tridacyle bicaudata subsp. rupestris

Vanilla planifolia 'Varigata'
Vanilla planifolia
Vanilla pompona
Vanilla polylepis
Vanilla roscheri

Zoothropion endresianum 

Vanda Banjong Blue Sky
Vanda Miss Jaoquim


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2016)

I don't see any red, but that is quite a list!


----------



## youngslipper (May 15, 2016)

There was to many and i was lazy...


----------

